#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Как представлять учителя

## Самура

В гуру йоге есть описание как представлять Учителя с многочисленными божествами на его теле.Как я не пробовал представлять себе это собрание у него на теле, у меня все время получается какой то конгломерат из рук, ног и прочего,... учителя невидно...и все это довольно не симпатично... Короче поделитесь как у вас это все представляется?

----------


## Дубинин

> В гуру йоге есть описание как представлять Учителя с многочисленными божествами на его теле.Как я не пробовал представлять себе это собрание у него на теле, у меня все время получается какой то конгломерат из рук, ног и прочего,... учителя невидно...и все это довольно не симпатично... Короче поделитесь как у вас это все представляется?


В какой "гуру-йоге"- такие страсти? В "шести- разовой"?

----------

Шуньяананда (27.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> В гуру йоге есть описание как представлять Учителя с многочисленными божествами на его теле.Как я не пробовал представлять себе это собрание у него на теле, у меня все время получается какой то конгломерат из рук, ног и прочего,... учителя невидно...и все это довольно не симпатично... Короче поделитесь как у вас это все представляется?


Просто!!Наколки на теле!!Чем круче Гуру-тем наколки круче!!Исоздаётся целостный образ!!

----------


## Александр С

Примерно так https://www.himalayanart.org/images/.../9/6/59648.jpg

----------

Шуньяананда (27.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

R - в третьем слоге не произносится, в существующих транскрипциях натяжка. Если внимательно послушать аутентичных чтецов, то они произносят просто TI.

----------

Шуньяананда (27.10.2017)

----------


## Самура

> Примерно так https://www.himalayanart.org/images/.../9/6/59648.jpg


Спасибо! Я как то не додумался лицезреть божеств в стороне от образа Учителя. Супер!

----------


## Самура

> В какой "гуру-йоге"- такие страсти? В "шести- разовой"?


НЕт, это необычная Гура-йога или союз блаженства и пустоты, раздел визуализация Духовного наставника в окружении всех божеств.

----------


## Дубинин

> НЕт, это необычная Гура-йога или союз блаженства и пустоты, раздел визуализация Духовного наставника в окружении всех божеств.


Понимаете в чём дело, это была с моей стороны тонкая ирония:  если вы делаете столь продвинутые визуализации гуру- йоги, то это значит априори вы должны были получить комментарий подробный от того- кто вам их дал (ибо для подобных техник мелочи важны). а вы-же здесь на форуме- рискуете результатом своей практики- просто последовав чужим советам- пришедших вам по нраву. 
(это-же тантра- в ней вольности не допустимы- только как гуру скажет- делают)

----------

Говинда (31.10.2017), Росиник (28.10.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2018)

----------


## Самура

> Понимаете в чём дело, это была с моей стороны тонкая ирония:  если вы делаете столь продвинутые визуализации гуру- йоги, то это значит априори вы должны были получить комментарий подробный от того- кто вам их дал (ибо для подобных техник мелочи важны). а вы-же здесь на форуме- рискуете результатом своей практики- просто последовав чужим советам- пришедших вам по нраву. 
> (это-же тантра- в ней вольности не допустимы- только как гуру скажет- делают)


Да.да вы трижды правы надо быть очень осторожным в таких делах. Учитель (Далай лама и Тинлей) в Коментарии говорят- "...представьте на голове у него ВАйрочана с супругой... на плече Яманакрит... итд" вот я так и представляю...Наверняка у других практикующих такая же есть проблема, потому мы тут и "сбились кучкой" чтоб поделиться проблемой. До Учителей то не дописаться.

----------

Шуньяананда (28.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да.да вы трижды правы надо быть очень осторожным в таких делах. Учитель (Далай лама и Тинлей) в Коментарии говорят- "...представьте на голове у него ВАйрочана с супругой... на плече Яманакрит... итд" вот я так и представляю...Наверняка у других практикующих такая же есть проблема, потому мы тут и "сбились кучкой" чтоб поделиться проблемой. До Учителей то не дописаться.


То, что "говорят" вам учителя в книгах- как правило изложение текстом слов, сказанных- где-то на очном (лицом к лицу) учении- и конкретным людям, и поэтому руководствоваться к действию написанным в книгах описанием тантро- техники- без личного одобрения гуру- мне кажется несколько легкомысленно.

----------

Говинда (31.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В гуру йоге есть описание как представлять Учителя с многочисленными божествами на его теле.Как я не пробовал представлять себе это собрание у него на теле, у меня все время получается какой то конгломерат из рук, ног и прочего,... учителя невидно...и все это довольно не симпатично... Короче поделитесь как у вас это все представляется?


Попробуйте осознавать визуализируемую форму Ламы - большой.
Просто большой, на столько естественно большой - чтоб все необходимые Йидамы осознавались в нужных местах.

----------


## Алсу

Пабонка Ринпоче советует: "Учителя следует рассматривать как неразрывно единого с собственным медитативным божеством [коренным Идамом]".
И ещё: "Образ вашего коренного Учителя в его обычной форме не нужно растворять в свете - в случае если он ещё жив, это было бы плохим предзнаменованием".

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Иллюстрации

----------

Шуньяананда (30.10.2017)

----------


## Алсу

Что за нагромождение визуальных объектов? 
От садханы отталкиваетесь там всё написано.

----------


## Алсу

Гуру или Ринпоче, божество, король, бывает в тантре включаются в пантеон и в тантрическую практику. Любая такая практика предполагает наличие тантрического текста исполнения. 
Где мы можем это получить? 
В учительской линии. 
Да и ещё, то о чем вы спрашиваете, в тантре называтся "Ваджрные доспехи". Воспользуйтесь гуглом.  Это имеет отношение хоть к гуру в форме Дэвата, хоть к любому Дэвату.

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> В гуру йоге есть описание как представлять Учителя с многочисленными божествами на его теле.Как я не пробовал представлять себе это собрание у него на теле, у меня все время получается какой то конгломерат из рук, ног и прочего,... учителя невидно...и все это довольно не симпатично... Короче поделитесь как у вас это все представляется?


Обычный совет, который дается относительно этого: визуализация по частям. Сначала части, а уж потом целое.

----------


## Шавырин

> В гуру йоге есть описание как представлять Учителя с многочисленными божествами на его теле.Как я не пробовал представлять себе это собрание у него на теле, у меня все время получается какой то конгломерат из рук, ног и прочего,... учителя невидно...и все это довольно не симпатично... Короче поделитесь как у вас это все представляется?


" Как-то , чего здесь нет "  (с)

----------

